# Nismo Festival 2010 - Image Intense



## FeastJapan (Oct 21, 2008)

Another great weekend has just passed. This one being rather special for Nissan Motor Sports fans, the Nismo Festival up at Fuji Speedway.

Like Japan in general, the fast paced lifestyle doesn’t wear off even on such an event. All done in a single day. I suppose it really could be stretched out over a whole weekend. Highly unlikely but you never know what the future may hold. 

Nismo has done an awful lot being the factory backed Works tuning partner of Nissan. From creating aero styling for passenger vehicles to offering hardcore racing parts of the highest quality. 

The RB28 crate motor for instance. Has been in there line up for a long time now. A safe alternative to a complete engine package. 










And then we have the ultra high dollar Titanium tower bar. I thought this was out of production. Something tells me its about to come back.










More on Nismo later…

In true fashion, the tuning shops carry a special edge on this show. They are after all more or less the main access point for Nismo specialty parts. 

One shop in particular has really drummed up interest in the well neglected R31 Skyline area has to be R31 House. They had a solid booth set up last year and yet again went one step larger this year with more feature vehicles on hand.

This bright orange R31 caught a lot of attention. Its what G-Works magazine call "new old style". It plays that part rather perfectly.



















Attention to detail is what R31 House all about. Close one here showing the GTS-R engine bay. These motors came fitted with a T04E turbo and were easily turned up to 350PS. And those bottom mount manifold are pure works of art, even with the heat shield all warn in.



















Following the “new old style’ theme, have a look at this creation. An ER34 from Strange Drive. They went quite hard into this one fitting classis Watanabe wheels, fitting the interior with Hakosuka styled bucket racing seats. And topped off the motor with a clean NA look featuring 6 throttle & a stainless manifold. Pure work of art.





































Into 32’s we have this Reverse Garage GT-R. It originally made its public debut one year ago at the Tokyo Auto Salon. At that time Reverse was showcasing some new aero parts for the BNR32 models. Also made its name well at Tsukuba circuit taking part in the annual Rev Speed Hyper Meeting along with other events in the calendar year. 


















Not only did they have the 32, but also this late S14 with a similar color scheme. 










Cockpit Tatebashi showing this R33 GT-R in there booth, just next to Reverse. I would say it looks great with the Racing Hart Wheels. But please, do leave the rear vinyls for F&F.










From Rire Racing we have there championship S15 endurance race car. Believe it was prepared by Yashio factory originally. 










And it’s matching partner. 












More to follow...


----------



## akasakaR33 (Oct 10, 2005)

Adam, the Nismo titanium tower bar IS out of production. This new one is being produced by Nismo Omori Factory. Cost is 180,000 yen (retail) from what I was told, and note the shape is a bit different - it's one solid piece of Ti (with two Ti tubes underneath) vs the old one which was two Ti tubes that narrowed in the middle.

I should mention that, if you have certain components involved such as the Nismo Blowby Oil collector tank, that tank must be moved for this new product to fit wtihout issue (vs the old one, no problem).

Thanks for the pics though! Nicely done.

Aki


----------



## Austrian GTR (Oct 28, 2008)

Great pics :clap:

Looks like you guys had an awesome day :thumbsup:


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Hi adam

nice pics 

nismo bar - thats not too bad 180,000.

if it fits the Hipogtr il get one


----------



## FullySick26 (Mar 6, 2009)

I would so love that N/A R34 4 door for my daily. its perfect!


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

I like this..










..and that toy 34GTR near the strut brace is very nice too!


----------



## mr mugen (Jan 11, 2007)

very cool,thanks for posting


----------



## felixy69 (Jan 4, 2006)

adammmm we neeeeed morree


----------



## FeastJapan (Oct 21, 2008)

Classic sports car racing in Japan has held up rather well after all these years. JCCA for instance have several races through out the year, not to mention the annual jamboree which draws a lot of these old timers out.

This Rubber-Soul supported Hakosuka has made numerous appearances at the Nismo festivals. Here it is just before being pulled out for an exhibition run. 



















The Tomei-Hirota Sunny is another iconic classic race car. See Len Clark's action photos of it here from a few weeks ago. 




























Im sure in its heyday never looked this clean under the hood. And note that the machined rocker cover worked double duty as a strengthening device for the top end of that little 1300+ CC motor. 










Fitted with just enough drivers aid. 














































Being such old motors, one would think there are no updates available for these classic power plants. Sadly mistaken im afraid. OS Giken have a whole array of refresh kits on the market to this day. From simple bore up kits to fully forged rotating assembly’s. Even modern electronics are making their way in. Like seen on this one below. Here fitted with a custom coil on plug set up. And what looks to be a work in progress fuel injection set up. Days of weak ignition systems irregular fueling are over. 










And one more detailed shot an S20 motor in all its livery.






















More to follow…


----------



## NickM (Oct 25, 2003)

Nice shots Adam, love the Tomei-Hirota Sunny !


----------



## PS30-SB (Jun 13, 2003)

FeastJapan said:


> The Tomei-Hirota Sunny is another iconic classic race car. See Len Clark's action photos of it here from a few weeks ago.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Just in case anyone thinks its the _original_ TOMEI Sunny race car, this car is actually a _replica_ built up fairly recently. The original was long gone.





FestJapan said:


> Even modern electronics are making their way in. Like seen on this one below. Here fitted with a custom coil on plug set up. And what looks to be a work in progress fuel injection set up. Days of weak ignition systems irregular fueling are over.



The above engine is slightly more special than some might realise. The coil-on-plug ignition is not 'period correct' ( it was fitted along with an F-Con computer in an attempt to cure spark-related problems caused by the original electronic ignition being broken and pretty much unfixable ) but the rest of the engine is a proper 'works' race unit from the early Seventies. That's a works Lucas-derived sliding-throttle injection setup, and the internals of the engine are all period works parts. The car itself - owned now by Ishikawa san - is a genuine example of a period works-supported / semi privateer KPGC10 race car, and it contributed to the GT-R's '50 Victories' run in Japanese touring car racing itself by taking one of those wins. It's a piece of GT-R racing history.


Thanks for the photos!


----------



## FeastJapan (Oct 21, 2008)

PS30-SB said:


> Just in case anyone thinks its the _original_ TOMEI Sunny race car, this car is actually a _replica_ built up fairly recently. The original was long gone.
> 
> The above engine is slightly more special than some might realise. The coil-on-plug ignition is not 'period correct' ( it was fitted along with an F-Con computer in an attempt to cure spark-related problems caused by the original electronic ignition being broken and pretty much unfixable ) but the rest of the engine is a proper 'works' race unit from the early Seventies. That's a works Lucas-derived sliding-throttle injection setup, and the internals of the engine are all period works parts. The car itself - owned now by Ishikawa san - is a genuine example of a period works-supported / semi privateer KPGC10 race car, and it contributed to the GT-R's '50 Victories' run in Japanese touring car racing itself by taking one of those wins. It's a piece of GT-R racing history.
> 
> ...


Thanks the insight behind these cars. Finally nice to see a historian on this board.

Coil on plug is a one off set up for sure. Pulled from another Nissan or possibly not even so. They did read Hitachi on the top sides. Compared to the updated magnetic pick up systems with CDI/MDI add-ons available these days, its a fairly good upgrade.  Light years ahead in some ways. 

That TP sensor I know from experience was pulled out of the RB26 parts bin. I checked through Rubber-Soul and couldnt find that EFI system you mentioned. Seems rare. 

If you'd like, I have a spare catalog from Rubber-Soul.


----------



## rb26 (Aug 29, 2004)

Beautiful pictures.
Many thanks for sharing.


Terje.


----------



## PS30-SB (Jun 13, 2003)

FeastJapan said:


> I checked through Rubber-Soul and couldnt find that EFI system you mentioned. Seems rare.


It was actually a _mechanical_ injection system ( not electronic ) with an engine-driven pump and a metering unit. Virtually the same as the systems seen on the F1 cars of the same period. The system was used only by Nissan's works race cars, and some of the semi privateers who were 'lent' works equipment in the period. They were not sold to the general public.

Ishikawa san has struggled with his ex-works mech. injection a little because there is such a dearth of parts available to him. The system is _derived_ from the Lucas race units, but was actually a hybrid that Nissan made and modified themselves and therefore the correct parts are hard to come by.

Here's a pic of a works car in period, using the same sliding-throttle mech. injection system: 







FeastJapan said:


> If you'd like, I have a spare catalog from Rubber-Soul.


That's very kind of you, and much appreciated. However, my own KPGC10 was looked after by Rubber Soul for many years ( the previous owner lived in Kyoto, and used to take it to Rubber Soul for servicing / modifications ) so I know them quite well, and have a lot of their catalogs and other stuff.

Cheers,
Alan T.


----------



## blitzman (Mar 14, 2006)

Great pics.
Really like the older stuff.:smokin:
The Lucas-derived sliding-throttle injection setup,
was that ok with engine movement?


----------



## PS30-SB (Jun 13, 2003)

blitzman said:


> The Lucas-derived sliding-throttle injection setup,
> was that ok with engine movement?


Sorry, how do you mean? You mean torque reaction, vibration, something like that?

The throttles for each inlet port slide horizontally ( lengthways along the engine ) _inside_ the big flat housing, so if anything they are more secure than - for example - the butterflies in an individual throttle body setup, or multiple side-draught carbs. 

I don't think they had any trouble with the fuelling side of things caused by engine movement or vibration, but some nasty harmonics used to kill other components quite quickly. Some of the drivers used to complain about getting numb fingers and hands too.....


----------



## blitzman (Mar 14, 2006)

Yeah i realise that.
I mean the linkage that attaches to the bulk head.
I see it's got rose joints but would that work ok with the engine moving in relation to 
the car body,that is the bulkhead.
Obviously it must have worked it's just that i've never seen that arrangement before.:thumbsup:


----------

